# Anyone from Wisconsin?



## foremma (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey is there anyone from WI who has SA? It would be cool to chat a bit with someone from my area. PM me if so  and we can chat

Also, I know there is a support group for WI on meetup.com. Anyone a member of that/ever gone to that? Im thinking of going, it would be a nice way to meet people. Im a little shy to go tho, so it would be cool if someone who's gone could tell me what it's like 

-foremma


----------

